# Buckeye ice?



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I know it's going to warm up Friday through the weekend, but is most of the water still open at Buckeye? Anybody drive by to see if there is skim ice preventing shore fishing?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

tsproperty said:


> I know it's going to warm up Friday through the weekend, but is most of the water still open at Buckeye? Anybody drive by to see if there is skim ice preventing shore fishing?


Was just at Buckeye. Everywhere I went both sides of the Lake were frozen. No open water to shore fish. A baseball sized rock tossed up fairly high did not break the ice. Same on both sides north and south.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm working on the the buckeye lake dam project and our tug boat went from liebs to 79 boat ramp and busted ice from 1" up to about 1 1/2" all the way.


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

killingtime said:


> I'm working on the the buckeye lake dam project and our tug boat went from liebs to 79 boat ramp and busted ice from 1" up to about 1 1/2" all the way.


Do you work for odnr or who has that job just curious


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

poorfishnman said:


> Do you work for odnr or who has that job just curious


I am working for Asi out of Colorado. They have the part from liebs to sellers point then Rhulin from here in ohio is doing from the 79 boat ramp to sellers point.


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

killingtime said:


> I am working for Asi out of Colorado. They have the part from liebs to sellers point then Rhulin from here in ohio is doing from the 79 boat ramp to sellers point.


That's sounds like cool job I would have to have a rod of two with me though


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

poorfishnman said:


> That's sounds like cool job I would have to have a rod of two with me though


Trust me I do! Lol


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Killingtime are you guys still busting up some ice? Looking to get out on the boat Saturday and wanted to see if you could give a condition report tomorrow if you are working.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

74chrysler said:


> Killingtime are you guys still busting up some ice? Looking to get out on the boat Saturday and wanted to see if you could give a condition report tomorrow if you are working.


From liebs island looking east there is still ice on the lake. The rain is just sitting on top of it. Not sure what it's like down towards 79 boat ramp but I do know our tug boat has been working down there.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to north shore today bout 4:00 pm all locked up


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for both reports.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

. Was traveling for work again today. Current conditions from NS. Some open water here and there, but the lake is mostly locked up. No idea on ice thickness, but I'd say it will be here for a while looking at the future forecast.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Most of it formed new last nite/this morning....
U know its cold when it freezes when wind is blowing


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

There was at least a half inch if not more on Saturday at north shore. I wanted to fish out of the boat but the ice was way too thick. You could see it was definitely way thicker than skim ice from where the tug came through.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

74chrysler said:


> There was at least a half inch if not more on Saturday at north shore. I wanted to fish out of the boat but the ice was way too thick. You could see it was definitely way thicker than skim ice from where the tug came through.


Yeah it was frozen Saturday but from all the high wind it was wide open on Sunday and refroze Sunday night


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> View attachment 200408
> . Was traveling for work again today. Current conditions from NS. Some open water here and there, but the lake is mostly locked up. No idea on ice thickness, but I'd say it will be here for a while looking at the future forecast.


That's a cool pic..


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone got any info on the thickness? Anyone see any ice fisherman this week? Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I serously dout the main lakes ready


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

They will be there soon


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Still has ice on it and getting thicker by the day


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

there were a couple people outside of fairfield beach.. go at your own risk Ive not been out there on it yet.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

what is the depth at fairfeild beach? i dont fish buckeye but assume most of the water is 6 foot or less??


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Cpl feet at best out there right now.. the area around the marsh will have 4/8 fow


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

so i guess falling threw realy aint that scarey of a deal. just bring extra cloths.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> so i guess falling threw realy aint that scarey of a deal. just bring extra cloths.


Ya for the most part. There will still be some deeper stuff,just not as much. I dont know the main lake depths that well. But i think the deeper stuff will be along the marsh between it an the island.
If your not sure id still be cautious.
Anything over waste deep would still be tough to get out of trouble,esp. If theres not anyone with you.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

ducky152000 said:


> so i guess falling threw realy aint that scarey of a deal. just bring extra cloths.


Still isn't something to mess around with in full gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> so i guess falling threw realy aint that scarey of a deal. just bring extra cloths.


Take into account the 6 ft of muck you can sink into after breaking through the ice


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i dont ice fish without someone. and always bring rope. i dont plan on making the trip to buckeye. but if it were closer to home i wouldnt be scared to try 3in ice with someone if the water isnt over your head. no way i would try 3in ice over 10feet of water though. i dont normaly ice fish until theres at least 6in. im not that brave i guess.


----------

